# Esslingen under the bridge



## SNaaKE (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch weiß was im Skatepark in Esslingen los ist.

War gestern dort fahren und die Miniramp und die Halfpipe wurde abgerissen...
Ich hoffe mal das da nicht noch mehr abgerissen wird...

Wisst ihr ob da was neues gebaut wird oder wird der park abgerissen?
danke...


----------



## Snakebite91 (26. Juli 2009)

jaa soll angeblich die bowl voergrößert und "zugemacht" weden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

